# bathing a marmoset advice needed



## andymck69 (Nov 27, 2010)

Recently my girlfriend gave gizmo a treat of a carmel square.gizmo been his usual self took it to bed and decided to sleep on it.i got the majority of the carmel off.but theres stil some stuck on him.am i been to cautious wanting all the carmel off.as i feel hes constantly scratching at it.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

andymck69 said:


> Recently my girlfriend gave gizmo a treat of a carmel square.gizmo been his usual self took it to bed and decided to sleep on it.i got the majority of the carmel off.but theres stil some stuck on him.am i been to cautious wanting all the carmel off.as i feel hes constantly scratching at it.


The best thing to get it off would be another marmoset :lol2:

You could try baby wipes to attempt to get the caramel off his fur.


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

Aw kinda cute...


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> The best thing to get it off would be another marmoset :lol2:
> 
> You could try baby wipes to attempt to get the caramel off his fur.


Yep another marmie would help preen and keep clean..

Why caramel square-chocolate????

Theres plenty treats that have their uses..

Maybe learn from it and dont do it......

But again best treat would be his own type company and not getting implanted with humans and their foods....

Please dont take personal as its my veiws and not an attack on you...

Theres no benifit to a primate with human foods like chocolate etc


----------



## andymck69 (Nov 27, 2010)

woooo second marmoset is been collected tommorro mornin,shes 4months old,cant wait,i no i no,she shouldn of given gizmo the carmel square,buts its hard to refuse his little face,when hes trying to get everything out of your hands that your eating


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

andymck69 said:


> woooo second marmoset is been collected tommorro mornin,shes 4months old,cant wait,i no i no,she shouldn of given gizmo the carmel square,buts its hard to refuse his little face,when hes trying to get everything out of your hands that your eating


4 months old..

Why is it not being left with the parents to see a birth and learn to be a marmie??

What age is the male you already have??

This will create problems in the future if they breed..

They wont know what to do..

Surely the breader selling to you should be aware of this..

This sort of thing goes on all the time and it makes me sick that it wont ever stop..

We need some sort of restraint to prevent it...

Also this youngster will rely on you to know what foods to eat etc as this is the other thing it wont get by not being with the parents...

And caramel squares certainly aint one of them...

All say we should be there to advise and help one another but im afraid the only help for these cases is prevention........


----------



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

Seriously got some work ahead of you, especially if the marmie was handrered. My first marmie fizz was handreared and knew nothing about being a marmie and what was right to eat. I had to teach her which involved, for me eating the foods she should be eating and being with her almost constantly. 

The only reason I got handreared was based on information I got from a few people I spoke to when trying to buy a marmie. This i know now was not the best situation and was just in my opinion a ploy for a certain type of breeder to cash in on the sale. 

This was made very clear when seeing the massive difference between fizz and EB. 

Even now fizz is very 'clingy' still and she will be the rest of her life. 

Good luck though, seriously if you put the effort in it does pay off and is very rewarding.


----------



## red foot marg (Feb 19, 2008)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> 4 months old..
> 
> Why is it not being left with the parents to see a birth and learn to be a marmie??
> 
> ...


 I've been following this with interest ,before you all jump on me can i just say that i do have experience of keeping these animals so i know a fare bit about them !,i do agree with you ,there troop animals that should live in family groups that learn from each other , the problem i have here is if you want an animal thats fine aslong as the animal dosn't have to fit in with you and your life style, you should fit in there's , so if you cannot offer them a large indoor and outdoor aviary then you should not have them ,thats the problem with people they think of there selfs before the animal in question ,the mental stress alone is wrong and the breeder in this case is way out of order putting money before the welfare of such an animal.


----------



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

Don't know why you think anyone would 'jump on' you. Total agree with you.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

red foot marg said:


> I've been following this with interest ,before you all jump on me can i just say that i do have experience of keeping these animals so i know a fare bit about them !,i do agree with you ,there troop animals that should live in family groups that learn from each other , the problem i have here is if you want an animal thats fine aslong as the animal dosn't have to fit in with you and your life style, you should fit in there's , so if you cannot offer them a large indoor and outdoor aviary then you should not have them ,thats the problem with people they think of there selfs before the animal in question ,the mental stress alone is wrong and the breeder in this case is way out of order putting money before the welfare of such an animal.


As already stated by other post..

You are correct in what you say..

I do have indoor and outdoor enclosures and most certainly put them first..

Mine and my wifes choice.

We are alot of money for food and heating..Our choice..

The point being is that there are too many that are only interested in money and will tell the buyers anything just to get a sale..

Whether you had a big indoor and outdoor enclosure or not..

They shouldnt be removed before they have learnt to be a monkey..

If i had one kicked out the troop i would never let it go..

Unless it was being paired up straight away...

These situations are happening far to much now...

If you do have any type of experiance and do as you say know about them, then you will understand..

Even hand reared can be put back with a bit of work & patiance..

There seems to be more with the wrong ethics with primates..

Far to many selling to people with no knoledge..

Then when you give an opinion they take the information from the seller as gospell...

All would.

But if you had someone buying something and you wanted the money..
Would you tell them its brocken...

If i had to sell to keep my collection going ..

I would give up and donate to a zoo...

The point being is the post...

Advice on bathing a marmoset...

And we critisice the states for dressing up and all else and its slowly getting as bad over here...

Then a four month youngster????

Back to the pet shop scandle...

Why did alison cronin and the rspca remove...

Because they couldnt be looked after properly..

They can be removed.

Have been and always will be for new bloodlines and part of breading programmes..

But never before they learn from mum and dad & in some situations from the troop.....


----------



## red foot marg (Feb 19, 2008)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> As already stated by other post..
> 
> You are correct in what you say..
> 
> ...


100% agree with you , but don't you think its sad that just because people want ,they get without any thought to the suffering. I can tell you know your stuff , its just a shame that the op hasn't a clue.


----------



## andymck69 (Nov 27, 2010)

this is becoming a joke,fair enough iv started out wronge and done things wronge,iv been given wronge advice and told by others the wronge information,but i joined this forum for advice,im sure everyone of yous done something wronge once or twice starting out,the whole idea of these forums is to pass information and help each other,maybe eveyones comments arent souly dirrected towards me,but im sick to death of the public debates and arguements on my posts,if i had information regarding the health or care of animals and a newbie asked me for advice or help,id give as much help as possible,anyways for these reasons i think its best i dont post anymore on this and in future google my questions


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

andymck69 said:


> this is becoming a joke,fair enough iv started out wronge and done things wronge,iv been given wronge advice and told by others the wronge information,but i joined this forum for advice,im sure everyone of yous done something wronge once or twice starting out,the whole idea of these forums is to pass information and help each other,maybe eveyones comments arent souly dirrected towards me,but im sick to death of the public debates and arguements on my posts,if i had information regarding the health or care of animals and a newbie asked me for advice or help,id give as much help as possible,anyways for these reasons i think its best i dont post anymore on this and in future google my questions


Andy its not a dig at you..

You are like manny and misenformed..

But forums are about helping and if that means voicing when something is immoral then so be it...

Maybe if you did google before you wouldnt be sitting where you are..

All need to start somewhere i agree..

But sorry i feel strongly that with small primates 

Its not while you have them...

You not posting is your choice but sometimes you dont hear what you want to...

Take what you want out of whats writen but dont take it personaly..

If you contacted me personally you wouldnt be sitting with one awaiting the arrival of another..

That time could have been spent learning..

But a want is sometimes too strong and theres ajways someonr looking for to sell..

Yes people make mistakes but repetative mistakes are alarming...


----------



## red foot marg (Feb 19, 2008)

you have to understand that as a onlooker reading this you got the first one in may , your feeding it toffee , keeping it in a cage thats far to small then on top of that you then buy a 4 month old that should still be with its mother for at least 18 months so the mother can pass on what it learned from its mother to the youngster , remember your parents showed you the ropes so how can these learn from you ? ,in 7 months since you got the first one it seems to me you havn't done much research and you got them without first understanding what they need . Ok you got the wrong advice from the breeder but that isn't research other wise you would know the facts ! ,you have to look at it from other readers points of view , giving them toffee isn't ideal is it ? , people are trying to give you good advice and i think instead of getting the hump you should do all you can to put your wrong's right ,whats the point in people telling you what you want to hear ! isn't the truth a step towards a good future for them even if you don't like what other experianced people say the facts are still the facts!.


----------



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

Nobody on here has had a dig at you on this thread. I agree yes everyone makes mistakes but as Peter said a lot of research is needed with small primates, I spent 3 years cramming my head with evey bit of information I could get my hands on..... And yes I will admit still I'm not perfect. 

I think not posting would be a bad idea. You will never learn any more and ultimately your marmosets will suffer because you are not asking questions. If you look at my thread on fizz and EB you can follow my experience with my two. You will see on there I have made mistakes and still asking questions.... Infact I asked a few tonight.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

red foot marg said:


> you have to understand that as a onlooker reading this you got the first one in may , your feeding it toffee , keeping it in a cage thats far to small then on top of that you then buy a 4 month old that should still be with its mother for at least 18 months so the mother can pass on what it learned from its mother to the youngster , remember your parents showed you the ropes so how can these learn from you ? ,in 7 months since you got the first one it seems to me you havn't done much research and you got them without first understanding what they need . Ok you got the wrong advice from the breeder but that isn't research other wise you would know the facts ! ,you have to look at it from other readers points of view , giving them toffee isn't ideal is it ? , people are trying to give you good advice and i think instead of getting the hump you should do all you can to put your wrong's right ,whats the point in people telling you what you want to hear ! isn't the truth a step towards a good future for them even if you don't like what other experianced people say the facts are still the facts!.


Its the case of the seller doing it for years and they pass on their practices to the buyer and it keeps on and on and on....

Education is only education if you believe what you hear of have confidence in what you hear....

Most start in the same manner but its a minority that change...

This can be said for all animals but i think we tend to relate to primates a bit more...

We all loved as kids..

Hope this makes sense...

This lad i do believe wants whats best for his monkeys but he needs guidance and obviously doesnt like what he hears...

Its not about getting what youve always wanted its about commitment and keeping in the best captive conditions that you can and catering for their needs and the most need they have is being a monkey...

Yes they have cute wee faces but we must remember they are inquisitive and if they see you eating then they think its ok..

But it may not be...

All mine are outside and i can go in with them as they are settled..

They are used to us and except us as part of the troop..(with limits)

But they are left to be what they are.MONKEYS.

One other thing your male is going to reach maturity before the female..

Could lead to fights.

Especially when she didnt witness how mum controlled dad...

She will look to the older for guidance...

Or is it like you said earlier post about her having her own cage..

Then whats the point of having 2 kept seperate....

Worse than being on their own....

Hearing and not being able to interact...

These are not pets or wants..

They are inteligent animals and are quite complex in their needs and habitats..


Yes we should all help and advise each other but best advjce is to stamp out any breaders that do this..


----------



## red foot marg (Feb 19, 2008)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> Its the case of the seller doing it for years and they pass on their practices to the buyer and it keeps on and on and on....
> 
> Education is only education if you believe what you hear of have confidence in what you hear....
> 
> ...


 Yes i do agree ,i just hope the op takes all this info on board .


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

To the OP, you will quickly learn that those of us who keep primates are often subject to a lot of written objection, especially on this forum. You only have to search back on the primate threads of the past, & you will see there have been so many arguments, disagreements & bickering. The key is to learn to differenciate the posts that are giving you the advice you need & are steering you in the right direction, from the ones that are just spiteful argumentative kak, often by people who have no experience of keeping primates.

Yes, you are right, almost all keepers make mistakes of one degree or another when they started out. I did, but its important to learn from others with experience & knowledge. Peter is one of those people.

Please lets not end another primate thread in bad terms.


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> To the OP, you will quickly learn that those of us who keep primates are often subject to a lot of written objection, especially on this forum. You only have to search back on the primate threads of the past, & you will see there have been so many arguments, disagreements & bickering. The key is to learn to differenciate the posts that are giving you the advice you need & are steering you in the right direction, from the ones that are just spiteful argumentative kak, often by people who have no experience of keeping primates.
> 
> Yes, you are right, almost all keepers make mistakes of one degree or another when they started out. I did, but its important to learn from others with experience & knowledge. Peter is one of those people.
> 
> Please lets not end another primate thread in bad terms.


THOSE THAT WANT TO LEARN TO FIT THEMSELVES AROUND THE ANIMALS.

THOSE THAT WANT TO LEARN THE ANIMALS TO FIT ROUND THEM..

There is a difference Colin..

The first being the correct..

But then they will still argue...


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> THOSE THAT WANT TO LEARN TO FIT THEMSELVES AROUND THE ANIMALS.
> 
> THOSE THAT WANT TO LEARN THE ANIMALS TO FIT ROUND THEM..
> 
> ...


Oh I know mate! 

Like you say, I am sure the OP has his marmoset's interests at heart, but it does sound like he has been fed a fair bit of twaddle from the place/person he got his marmoset/s from.


----------



## starfox (Nov 21, 2010)

I remember when i was little, the pet shop in Orkney where i stayed had a primate of some sort. It was white, mostly and dark brown/black parts on it.
It was kept in a 'room' probably about the size of a single bed and all it had was a huge branch. It just ran from 1 end of the room to the other along the branch, kinda demented. I actually think its still there... Such a shame!


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

starfox said:


> I remember when i was little, the pet shop in Orkney where i stayed had a primate of some sort. It was white, mostly and dark brown/black parts on it.
> It was kept in a 'room' probably about the size of a single bed and all it had was a huge branch. It just ran from 1 end of the room to the other along the branch, kinda demented. I actually think its still there... Such a shame!


Sounds like a saki monkey....

Theyre now DWA....

YES Sounds about right,,,you were alarmed but i bet theres been hundreds wanting to buy it.....

Think weve met before at serpicus exotics in fife....

May be mistaken though......


----------



## starfox (Nov 21, 2010)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> Sounds like a saki monkey....
> 
> Theyre now DWA....
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, i remember being really upset as a child whenever i saw the poor monkey  I asked the shop keeper why he wasnt in the zoo and she said 'he likes it better here', :|!


----------



## CMonkey (Nov 20, 2010)

Do you remember what this place was called?


----------



## starfox (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm not sure, its the only pet shop (as far as i know) in Orkney... So i'm sure if you google it you'll be able to find out


----------



## starfox (Nov 21, 2010)

I just searched Saki monkeys, and it wasn't one of those.. it had more white on it, im trying to find out what species it was just now


----------



## starfox (Nov 21, 2010)

Oh and i just found out the pet shop was called Petmania, in Kirkwall, Orkney.


----------



## starfox (Nov 21, 2010)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> Think weve met before at serpicus exotics in fife....
> 
> May be mistaken though......


Really? You might have, how long ago was it?


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

starfox said:


> I just searched Saki monkeys, and it wasn't one of those.. it had more white on it, im trying to find out what species it was just now


Try and find pics of male and female sakis as they differ..

It was along time ago i was in serpicus exotics..

Getting crested geckos as i used to breed them..

Then got into leopard geckos ,,had hundreds but gave them up to concentrate on the primates..


----------



## starfox (Nov 21, 2010)

PETERAROBERTSON said:


> Try and find pics of male and female sakis as they differ..
> 
> It was along time ago i was in serpicus exotics..
> 
> ...


was it strictly exotics or serpentus exotics? Ive only been to serpentus exotics a few times...

Ive searched them, although similar i remember the monkey having a more 'human-like' face, almost like an old man lol.

Elke


----------

